# Well Women Exam



## carol ann (Mar 30, 2009)

Please help to code this.
57 year old female comes into office for well women exam  S/P hysterectomy. No complaints or symptoms.  Smokes 6 cigarettes per day.  Medications synthroid, metoprolol, zocor, linsinopril, premarin, aspirin.  Physical exam: complete physical exam.  No pap or pelvic exam done.  Breast exam was done.
CABG,.
The list of dx: 
1.Normal well women exam/annual physical
2.  CAD, stable
3.  Aterial hypertension, benign, well controlled
4.  Hypothyroidism
5.  Hyperlipidemia

Orders:
Labs to include CBC, CMP, Lipids and TSH


----------



## rryder1963 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Cpe*

I'd code that out as V70.0.. Was the GYN exam deferred because of the TAH?  Was that in the note?  Nothing else was done, pt had no complaints..it's a physical..


----------

